# Krone Big M II cutters



## farmkid (Sep 7, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody has any experiance with the huge Krone M II swathers. We bought one this spring and have been mostly happy with it. The capacity is incredible. Please reply with any comments!!!


----------



## farmkid (Sep 7, 2006)

For those of you who may want to know, we use the M II to cut 800 acres of alfalfa 3-4 times a year in Northeast, CO. Most of the time I can average 20 to 30 acres/hour going 8 to 10 m.p.h. There are only a few of these machines if the U.S. So reply if you know of any machines in your area or have any questions. Thank You


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

None of these machines are in my area that I know of. Not enough open land to justify the huge cost of such a machine to cut hay when most folks do well with a conventional disk mower. That and hay prices are just not bringing enough money. (lucky to get $1.50 to $2.00 a square bale in the field and $20 to $25 a round bale) Definitely looks impressive though. A 360 hp disk mower I would imagine can cover LOTS of acreage in a hurry.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, can you post pictures of the machine and the land you maintain? Simply amazing farming capacity! Must be couple hundred thousand for something that large!!! :tractorsm


----------



## farmkid (Sep 7, 2006)

here are a couple of pic's i found off the internet of the Krone M II


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I wanted some pics of yours...wanted to see the ole' legendary beast in action........what was that guy that had the lawn service...oh yeah, Terminator.

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've seen those out in Central Nebraska, but not here in the eastern part. It helps when you have a field that is 500 acres! Hey Farmkid - they still have that sale every month at Brush? Been there a few times, they always had some nifty stuff (and LOTS of it)!


----------



## farmkid (Sep 7, 2006)

Fordfarm, they still have a sale the second thursday of the month I think. They just got done with the old iron auction. Visit the site (hope the hyperlink works) for more info [http://www.ama-auctions.com/]


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Termy, Termy, Termy!!!

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

That pic is too small, farmkid. Find something that we can see!

-tom


----------



## farmkid (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry I don't have any pictures of my own at the moment, we are not cutting hay right now. Maybe in a couple weeks when I start on 4th I can get some pictures. In the mean time, here is a better picture. This particular machine is set up with the mergers on the wings to bring all the crop to the center for chopping. We did that with our machine earlier in the summer, but for hay we take the mergers off and it lays the hay in three windrows for excellant drying time. For 1st and 2nd cutting we usually bale hay 2 to 4 days after swathing.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Termy, Termy, Termy!!! Do you have your own lawn service?


----------



## deuce732 (Jan 22, 2009)

The Big M's are good if all you are going to do is mow. We run two triple mowers one on a Fendt 926 with Krone mowers and mergers and we just got a Case with kuhn mowers/mergers. We cut hay but also cut alot of silage for the dairies in our area.

Here are some pics....


----------



## deuce732 (Jan 22, 2009)

here is the other one....


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

deuce all I can say is WOW! That second pic of cutting silage is pretty impressive. That would take some serious horsepower to power those cutters. How much do you do each year?

Andy


----------



## deuce732 (Jan 22, 2009)

We cut my Grandpa's hay which is Tifton and Coastal Bermuda and he has around 600 acres which we mow 3-4 times. We also cut wheat, hay grazer which is what the picture is of, and other crops for dairies. In all I hope to cut around 4,000 acres this year. 

Yea it takes some horse power to run the mowers the fendt is putting out 240 pto horsepower and the case puts out 210 with the boost.


----------



## ivento (Mar 7, 2011)

Here you are.

BiG M 400


----------



## pafranklin (Jul 12, 2012)

How do krone big m's do on rolling terrain,like the north east.Farms in Pennsylvania are typically smaller,but we like to git er done.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The Class Cougar is bigger. Cuts a 45' swath, and covers about 50 acres an hour. I'd love to have one, but I really can't afford a $500,000 machine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5977EoHPk8[/ame]


----------

